# amplitude etc on a smiths pin lever pocket watch



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Guys just playing around with a new watch timegrapher, how good are these!!!!, ive now happily set a good few of my collection in beat properly and timed.

But, im now working my way through the pocket watch collection, and im wondering if there is any information on the "dollar" pocket watch movement that live in the old ingersolls and smiths pocket watches, im wondering if there is a specific amplitude and beat error etc, I only ask as a bootfair pick up after a full clean and lube was showing an amplitude of varying readings from around 160 to 220 and a good few more, a beat error around 0. 2 upwards, depending on position, I know these are old movements and basically were designed to be thrown away rather than repaired but I would like to try and find some information about the technical side of these movements as I have a few and a job lot of parts to boot.

Any info would be great guys, cheers in advance.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Those readings sound fine to me for one of those movements, Remember positional error is not so important for pocket watches due to the way they are carried, I'd get it best I could at crown up and be happy.

wook


----------

